# Wimbledon '09



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Wimbledon '09​*
Are you watching ?

What do you think ?

Who will win ?

Talk about all things Wimbledon '09 here - Enjoy!*​


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Love wimbledon 
Come on Andy Murray 
I know he is a bit of an **** but I think he has a chance now that Nadal is not playing.Thought our young girl Laura Robson did herself proud yesterday,well played young lady.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I enjoyed watching our other british woman/girl Mel south yesterday too
Missed Laura playing as was at work 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank goodness Andy Murray is through to the 2nd round.I got a bit nervous when he dropped a set but he came back strong 
Don't think that the other british players did too well today!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Shame in a way about Kendrick, he played really well!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeh,and he's quite a looker!!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant news!!!The screaming banshee has been knocked out ;


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

You're more charitable than me there!  I saw the headlines when I got in tonight as thought I can now watch it in peace now the grunter is out!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't believe we are the only 2 watching wimblebum!!At least we can watch it with the sound back on


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Not quite sure why the break in the Querrey/cilic match as had to put monsters to bed!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope you're not the only ones watching Wimbledon.  Me too, I love it.  Went yesterday with a friend (just the outside courts mind) and had a fab day.

Very pleased Sharapova has gone, not a fan.  Not sure yet who's going to win, not convinced about Murray


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good easy win by Andy Murray,played a good game,lots of shots!!Let's hope he can keep it up when the opponents get harder 
It would be good to have him in the final.I would like to see a Murray/Roddick final.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

It can't be a Murray / Roddick final as they are seeded to meet in the semis if they both get that far.  Murray is seeded 3 and Roddick 6.


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I know but it should be a good semi if he gets that far.
COME ON ANDY MURRAY 
Just hope he wins today!!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

will keep my fingers crossed for Andy today!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Come on Andy! We need you to get to the next round

Anyone else watching?


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

What a game!  Was on the edge of my seat the whole time!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow,that's all I can say


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

bit brave capitulating in the first set like that.....missed the second/third set  and rejoined in the 4th....whole bar was yelling!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a fantastic match. I hadn't planned on watching but got drawn in. Do you think dh would accept that as an excuse for not getting the housework done?


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

I am sure DH will understand 

We have the in laws staying with us at the moment, they were a bit miffed when I declined the dinner request as I wanted to stay in and watch Andy lol


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Through with ease today.Looking forward to him taking on Roddick,I think he can beat him


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was wrong


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

He didn't get his serve as good as other matches, shame.


----------

